# tomorrows the big day!!



## hoping4bbynm2

I'm so scared. Tomorrow at 8am we have our gender ultrasound. I know I want a girl as this is going to be our last pregnancy. I have had a feeling since day one that this is going to be my girl. All I can picture is a girl and not another boy! I don't know if these feelings are something I should listen to or is it me being stubborn to the fact. I have thought about another boy but nothing really sticks in my mind that this could be a boy, it's always a girl that comes to mind. So nervous to even go to this ultrasound and this should be a very exciting time!! I know if I hear girl I'll be over the moon but if I hear boy I'll be shocked and very surprised! As long as baby is healthy this is all that matters of course!! Specially after 3 very hard losses but it's so hard.


----------



## joeegurl06

Good Luck tomorrow. I hope you get your girl. I was in the same boat as you. I felt the whole pregnacy this was my girl and it turned out on Firday we found out it was. I still did not believe it and had the tech do a double check because even though that is what I wanted I didn't actually believe it was true. Keep your head up and maybe that feeling you have of it being a girl is your motherly instinct and you very well could be right. If not we are here to support you if it does turn out to be a blue bump. Keep us posted and good luck and fingers crossed for your pink bump!!!


----------



## Eleanor ace

Good luck tomorrow, I hope you hear girl!


----------



## dollych

Good luck xx


----------



## jennjennxx

good luck hope you hear girl :0) xox


----------



## Misscalais

Good luck! Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## hoping4bbynm2

Thanks girl will update tomorrow


----------



## maybebaby3

Update??!!


----------



## hoping4bbynm2

It's a boy!!! At first I lost it, i couldnt stop crying. It was so tough hearing that word. I'm still not use to the idea yet. I was so sure it was a girl. Hopefully with time I'll get use to it. I feel so selfish even writing this but it's such a weird feeling (GD) I'm not sure how to deal with it. Just glad and thank god the baby is in good health!!


----------



## hoping4bbynm2

Oh and to top it off fiance wasn't very supportive of my break down and gave me a wrath of shit for even thinking this way so today has been an off day:(


----------



## Mummy Bean

ooh hugs hun. ur allowed to be upset...but as u say healthy baby key point. and now u got the rest of preg to bond with ur son and get ready for ur wee princes arrival. massive hugs. xx


----------



## joeegurl06

:hugs::hugs::hugs:. I know how you feel. I had it bad with my 2nd boy called my mom on the way home balling my eyes out. I did eventually get over it before he was born and love him to pieces ever since. 
I asked DH how he would feel if he only had daughters and wanted a son and then found out it was another daughter and he could see why I broke down. It wasn't becase I didn't love or want my baby it was because baby wasn't my girl. Good luck and we are here for you. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Misscalais

Aww Hun. 1st of all congratulations on a healthy boy.
I'm sorry you didn't hear girl :( 
I think finding out makes it easier to come to terms with and at least at birth you know you're going to be getting a boy and you might be able to make that connection right away. Instead of a shock that its another boy if you know what I mean ( I feel terrible for writing this ) because every little boy in the world is amazing but when a mum wants a daughter, sister for her sons then its tough.
:hugs:


----------



## Ashla

First of all, congratulations on your little boy! 

I remember calling my mum in tears when I found out DS was a boy. As you put it, she gave me the wrath of shit for being upset with my bundle of blue just like your DH did! 

It is ok to mourn the girl you are not having. It doesn't mean that you do not love your son. Of course you do. You can be happy to have a boy and happy to have a healthy baby and still be sad that you don't have the chance to mother a daughter.

You can't change what you feel, so please don't feel guilty that you wanted a girl. And the other girls are right, you now have the rest of your PG to talk to us (!) and work through your feelings so that you are ready to celebrate the arrival of your darling little boy.

Please keep us updated on your journey. And for what is is worth, remember that had you been living 200 years ago, or were you royalty, you would be considered a queen and a hero for having two boys :winkwink:


----------



## hoping4bbynm2

Thanks girls for your response. We had a gender party last night where we made a cake and it was blue in the middle, didn't help that i tried to be excited about it but when I cut the cake everyone just kinda looked at me to see if I was okay. After the congratulations Dh's sister asked me if I was okay and then that's when the waterworks started. They understood. I only have my one son but my Dh has his daughter and 2 other boys. My step daughter seemed upset that the baby was a boy and threw alil fit for awhile. Well after what dh said to me that day I was in no mood to hear him tell her that it's okay Kylie at least your my only girl and don't have to fight with the 3 boys for my attention........seriously......then he goes on to comfort her while I'm still left feeling like crap because I know I shouldn't feel this way and should be excited about this bundle of blue but how can I not be mad when he already has his girl and boys and I'm left fending for myself on my feelings.


----------



## motherofboys

It must be hard when you DH already has a girl hun. Hugs.


----------



## hoping4bbynm2

motherofboys said:


> It must be hard when you DH already has a girl hun. Hugs.

What did you find out about your gender scan... I know you were hoping for a girl as well..


----------



## motherofboys

4 boys for me.


----------



## hoping4bbynm2

motherofboys said:


> 4 boys for me.

Congratulations hun...even tho I know you wanted a girl too. Are you doing okay with the news since


----------



## motherofboys

Yeah I am. By the time my scan rolled around I had convinced myself and accepted that I would hear boy and was OK. I've had a few sad moments when shopping, and had one really bad day about a week after my scan but other than that been alright.


----------



## hoping4bbynm2

motherofboys said:


> Yeah I am. By the time my scan rolled around I had convinced myself and accepted that I would hear boy and was OK. I've had a few sad moments when shopping, and had one really bad day about a week after my scan but other than that been alright.

I feel you!! I knew I shouldn't have but I looked at another girls post who was having a girl and my heart broke! I feel awful for saying it but I'm still trying to cope with the fact!


----------



## motherofboys

I feel worse when I have a down moment or a bad day now that I know he is definitely a boy. Kind of like I'm wishing one of my others were someone different, where as before it was that I was hoping and dreaming. But I'm glad I know and have given myself that time. 
I'm mostly feeling positive now at 19 weeks, but had a tiny moment today. 
We have been sorting out the bedrooms and rearranging and also I had piles of clothes that needed sorting that they have each grown out of so needed seeing what was in a good enough condition to keep. It felt like such a huge job and I was so fed up with it all I just wished I could throw it all away. And then the toys, massive tubs of Thomas the Tank stuff that hasn't been played with for a year-18 months now and DH will not let me throw away in case the baby is into Thomas when his old enough to play with it. I thought "why coulnd't I have had a girl so I could get rid of all this stuff" our house is small enough as it is with out cluttering it up with stuff we wont need for years yet and may not need at all. I mean DS1 is the only one who has ever been really into Thomas. So this one may not even like it.


----------



## embeth

Sorry you didn't get your girl :hugs:

I found out at 16 weeks we were on boy number 3 (final bub) cried lots straight afterwards and felt down the next day but since everyday thats gone by I just feel more and more excited about meeting my little boy :) To be honest I feel v happy about having 3 boys I think it ll be more in a few years when I know I am not having anymore and see people with their girls it may be hard. For now I just look at my boys and desperate to get the third in my arms! xxx


----------



## maybebaby3

:hugs: I was convinced this one was a girl and its not so I know how you feel. I'm more or less over the GD now. Felt better when we chose a name xx


----------

